# Dodo Juice Basics Of Bling Cloth Reviews



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

WHAT IS IT?

1 x Dodo Juice Basics Of Bling Buffing And Polishing Cloth (Stage 2)

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

A versatile and economical "general purpose" microfibre, with pile that's short and soft. Perfect for buffing and polishing, with gentle cotton edging. 40x40cm size.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

2004 Ford Mondeo windows, sealant removal ability; buffing ability.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Here is a picture of the sample as I received it.










To test this products ability, and since the sealant on my windows was due for renewal, I coated my windows with a thin coat of sealant (Gtechniq G3 in this case):



















I then used the yellow cloth to remove the sealant excess after giving it around 25 minutes to cure. It removed approx. 90-95% of the excess and started to buff well, but I used another dodo juice cloth I am reviewing to fully buff up (review below) which left a very good finish:



















It's worth mentioning as well that this cloth is "one sided". With a longer pile on one side than on the other.

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

In summary, I was impressed with this cloth, it had good grabbing ability and buffed up on its own pretty well, with minimal need for a "follow up" cloth. The size works well for me (40x40cm) and fits my hand just right when folded. However at a cost of £3.95 per cloth, it is slightly more expensive than some comparable cloths.

Thank you goes to Dom at Dodo Juice for supplying these products for reviewing. (www.basicsofbling.com)

Thanks For Reading :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

*WHAT IS IT?*

1 x Dodo Juice Basics Of Bling Extra Soft Buffing Cloth (Stage 3)

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Plush microfibre buffing cloths rarely come cheaper than this - and this one also has microsuede edging, just like Dodo Juice's legendary Fantastic Fur. Comes in a handy 30x30cm size, and also available in a triple pack.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

2004 Ford Mondeo windows, sealant removal ability; buffing ability.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Here is a picture of the sample as I received it.










To test this products ability, and since the sealant on my windows was due for renewal, I coated my windows with a thin coat of sealant (Gtechniq G3 in this case):



















I then used the yellow cloth (in the review above) to remove the sealant excess after giving it around 25 minutes to cure. It removed approx. 90-95% of the excess and started to buff well, but I used the dodo juice cloth I am reviewing now to fully buff up which left a very good finish. This cloth does live upto its name, it is both extremely soft, and has very soft suede edging, with No tags on the cloth itself:



















*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

In summary, I found this a Very soft cloth, which did buff up the finish well. However, it is not something I could see myself buying, simply because at 30x30cm, it is too big for my hand unfolded, but too small when folded up, and so I found it more awkward to use than a larger cloth which I could fold easier. A small niggle I know and perhaps specific to me as I have larger hands, but worth mentioning. Price is again £3.95 per single cloth, which is about on par with similar cloths having microsuede edging.

Thank you goes to Dom at Dodo Juice for supplying these products for reviewing. (www.basicsofbling.com)

Thanks For Reading :thumb:


----------

